# western pleasure tips



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

hey guys,
i was just wondering if anyone could give me some awesome western pleasure tips... none of that sissy crap, more little things that makes you even a tiny bit more noticable. Please dont say tips like heels down or look ahead because i know that kind of stuff... just things that help you win in a show. Oh and if you have any halter tips that would be great aswel.
Thankyou  x


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

it would be very hard to give you advice with out seeing picturs of you at a show or a video.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

When you enter the ring its all about picking a good spot on the rail. If you're a novice rider, don't pick a spot right behind the spooky horse that bucks. If you know your horse's jog is faster than that super WP horse don't pick a spot on the rail near it. You don't want to be over taking it in 2 seconds. Setting yourself up for success start's from the beginning, so picking the right spot is essential.

Perfect reining back wards. This is something that can either bring you a place or lose you the class. I've seen so many people with wonderful horses only to be let down when asked to rein back. Make sure your horse knows the signals to move back and it isn't sluggish. He should have clearly defined steps and back straight.

I know a few more but I'm too tired to write more  And I'm sure all the other people on here will cover it for me.


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

well even things that make your horse the little bit more nicer... well i've only been to one show after almost 2 years of training and now we finely have a Qh mare that will be going off to training soon. well i mainly need tips on looks and products to use on my horses... whats in style right now??


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I have always found doing some shows where you just go to practice. If you have to correct your horse in a big way in the show ring, it won't matter at a little nonbreed show and your horse will learn it still has to behave. 

Do you have pictures of your QH?


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Can you post some pics of your horse? Also, we need to see how you ride so we can at least point out some of your flaws and make sure you correct them.


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

i dont have anything of me riding at the moment because my instructor is really sick but here's a picture of my mare. x









wait im going to see if that worked..


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

ok that didnt work.. i'll try again..










ok hopefully this works


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

hopefully this will be smaller


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

ok theres the pictures XP...


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

What level of shows are you planning on going to? That will determine what you should wear and what kind of tack you will need. Since your horse isn't "loud", I would suggest some brighter or more distinct colors and a patterned shirt that will make you stand out from the rest of the class.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

With bays, I always gloss up their muzzles and eyes with a shine product...it just makes them look so freakin pretty. Oh and I know you don't want any 'obvious' stuff but even though it is obvious, lots of people forget...smile...and dont just look like you are having fun, actually have fun.


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

well i'll be doing A, AA or B shows for right now!
and also i need colours that will match her, i will mornlikely be having black chaps and a black hat but what do you guys think i should have my saddle blanket and shirt as?? haha i always colour co-ordinate.
Corinowalk, um she is actually a buckskin not a bay .

also someone suggested that i dress in all black with a little white/silver on my shirt to match my buckskins black mane, tail and socks... it looks quite good but do you think it does??
by the way this horse im about to show you is for sale in Western Australia for $13,000. If you want more info i'll give you the phone number of the people =).


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

oh and Matilda (my horse) will look alot more nicer when she gets clipped and she start getting her show food and things like that


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Love the colors for Showmanship with the buckskin!! Very classy and they look great with that horse. For WP, I would definitely go for something with more color. The predominant black will make you blend in to the rest of the riders in the class and you need something that will make you stand out more. I would suggest purple (which is a hot color right now) or teal or turquoise would also look good. Definitely black chaps and depending on your shirt color / pattern, consider a light tan or cream colored hat. Lighter hats are definitely "in" for riding classes right now and really brighten up your face.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I think a bright royal blue would look great on her too.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

Im sorry if this is too basic for you this is why I asked for a show photo of you.

I would be defiantly putting make up on her. If her muzzle is light in winter I would go with clear, and if she darkens in summer I would go with black. But take your time and practice with the black before you go to a show. Also clipping the ears and whiskers from the muzzle. And some white make up for her star/stripe.

For bright white white socks at a show.
Keep them clipped. The night before wash them (omo matic is my secret) and when they are dry cake them in baby powder (This will stop dirt, mud etc from getting on the socks over night.) and in the morning brush off all the baby powder. And then apply hoof black, never before brushing off the powder!

I also would be colouring her tail black, it does look sun bleached. And maybe trim it to the fetlock.

Once you have the feed right, Coat shine is a big thing. After a show wash I apply a dob of cowboy magic to my sheepskin glove and rub it over the neck, shoulder, back/rib cage and over the bum. And chuck on a nice clean rug. Other people swear by Hi-Shine, but im a CM person. And then at the show I apply it again.

For you, in the ridden I would stay away from black. A shirt that’s burgundy with gold and white trim would look stunning. Sand chaps, sand boots and cream hat(black hats “darken” your face) and the most important ting is to Smile!!!


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks for all the help peoples, and silverspur that wasnt to simple at all... everyone can put up their favourite washing brands if they'd like  lol... um so i have a little paint filly named lily and i was wondering what colours go with her... (for halter showing) ... i'll put a picture up in a minute!


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Hobby Horse Clothing Co. - Description

This shows what colors work well with different colored horses. The Dress for Success button has a lot of great info, too. As far as styles go, I would try to go to the biggest show in your area and watch. Another good source for show fashion are the major catalogs.


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks aforrd... that website is absolutly awesome!! i've took its advice and am having a look at styles now


----------

